# Watercolor rose painting tutorial



## leonardosho (Dec 31, 2016)

Hi, my name is Wendy. I'm new to this forum. 

I have just started making some videos tutorials to teach others what I have learned over the years.

In this youtube video, I made a tutorial of how to paint a rose with watercolor. This is one of the lessons that I have taught for a college class.

Watch the video and give me your feedback. Tell me what you like and did not like and how I can make it better. 







Thanks everyone!!


----------

